
It cost $20,000 a day to protect Mark Zuckerberg - Jerry2
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/16/it-cost-20000-a-day-to-protect-mark-zuckerberg.html
======
siruncledrew
That seems to point a lot at physical security, but I wonder if any form of
cybersecurity is also included.

